
Tumblr: Blogging for the lazy - danw
http://www.lifehacker.com/software/web-publishing/geek-to-live--instant-no+overhead-blog-with-tumblr-244915.php
======
myoung8
I wouldn't call it "blogging for the lazy." There is a very legitimate reason
for Tumblr. Don't you ever have an idea or come across something that you just
wish you could jot down or share with the world without writing a lengthy
opinion piece about it?

In a world that is feeling the weight of information overload, I think it's
great that someone is allowing people to just get to the point and "cut the
crap" so to speak.

I'm not saying that blogs like TechCrunch aren't worth reading. They are. But
I bet Michael Arrington has a lot more to say every day than he can write full
blog posts about.

~~~
notabel
I agree with you; Tumblr seems to fill a niche somewhere between a public
del.icio.us feed and a blog. It lets you show people things in a genuinely
unified manner (unlike del.icio.us, which is links, only links, nothing but
links), without obligating you to go into commentary. It's kind of like a
multicast, pull version of emailing something nifty to a friend. I think
there's definitely a market for that.

------
danw
I like it when people launch apps similar to the ones I'm working on, shows
that other people have the same problems :)

------
extantproject
I've been using Tumblr for a few weeks now
(<http://extantproject.tumblr.com).> I think it's great for those quick
tidbits that aren't substantial enough to post to a blog but that are more
substantial than just a link.

